# aspiration of a spermatocele - Does anyone know



## Kati Haughton (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone know what CPT code you would use for aspiration of a spermatocele?

I can find excision and I & D but no aspiration...........


----------



## drowell (Nov 6, 2015)

*drainage of spermatocele*

Does anyone know what code to use when a physician drains a spermatocele?


----------



## syllingk (Nov 6, 2015)

only thing I am coming up with is unlisted 55899


----------

